# Do your pregnant mares lie around a lot more than normal?



## Chelley (Dec 14, 2011)

Just wondering if you notice that your pregnant mares seem to lie down more often then non-pregnant horses. I feel paranoid-not had a lot of pregnant horses and this is the first full-sized pregnant horse we have had. She seems okay, eating normally etc, going to her water, the minerals and salt as normal, and when I see her lying down she is not rolling but I have just noticed her lying around it seems quite a bit more often...maybe I am just focusing on it too much now, but just wanted to see if this seems normal for a mare bred very first of June this year. I know when I was pregnant I was always much more tired-is this the same for horse?? Thanks!


----------



## JAX (Dec 15, 2011)

Some of my pregos do like to lay down more but usually its in the last month or so of pregnancy. Does she show any soreness/heat or pulsing in her feet? Ask your farrier to check her feet real good because shes lying down alot more than normal. I would guess he/she will also do a founder test (pinch test?). If that shows nothing then I would just watch her.


----------

